# Tank needing a loving home (Cape Town CBD/surroundings)



## rabbitneko (27/2/18)

I have a spare tank I'm looking to PIF to someone in need, be it yourself or a friend. In spirit of PIF, the person getting it must *need* it, and not just want another tank in their arsenal.

I'm in Cape Town, and would prefer an easy meet and pickup.

Either comment below or send me a DM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre (27/2/18)

Awesome @rabbitneko. Maybe you should say what tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rabbitneko (27/2/18)

Andre said:


> Awesome @rabbitneko. Maybe you should say what tank?



I thought about it, buuuut I don't want that to be the reason someone wants it...

I actually have two, still deciding which one to PIF. It'll either be an 24mm RDTA or a 25mm RTA. So some coiling and wicking needed for either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rabbitneko (2/3/18)

So no one has come forward to claim it yet


----------



## Asad native Vaper (3/3/18)

rabbitneko said:


> So no one has come forward to claim it yet


I have a friend how ever he is not on the forum.

I myself have enough but his looking for a rta as he doesn't want to drip. New Vaper also.


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/3/18)

Hey @rabbitneko

Where in CT are you? 
I have someone who recently lost a tank and would appreciate this


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (27/3/18)

Good evening, I recently made a friend who just quit smoking and started with an ego AIO, but dropped it and I'm now trying to sort him something out. If it's still up then if you could consider him I'm sure he'd be super greatful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

Oliver.yopanda said:


> Good evening, I recently made a friend who just quit smoking and started with an ego AIO, but dropped it and I'm now trying to sort him something out. If it's still up then if you could consider him I'm sure he'd be super greatful


I have a goblin v3 your friend can have no problem. Always happy to help out if I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/3/18)

have a obs damo but uses smock coils

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> have a obs damo but uses smock coils


Nice one dude


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> have a obs damo but uses smock coils


 
I thought u sold the damo


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/3/18)

took same thing els

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogamad (28/3/18)

rabbitneko said:


> So no one has come forward to claim it yet


 Hey good evening I hope tht I'm not desturbing i was reading on the forum nd saw ur post now...is the tank still available pls I'm kind of in need of one ATM I'm kind of low on cash for a new one I hardly hve one pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## rabbitneko (11/4/18)

Mogamad said:


> Hey good evening I hope tht I'm not desturbing i was reading on the forum nd saw ur post now...is the tank still available pls I'm kind of in need of one ATM I'm kind of low on cash for a new one I hardly hve one pls



Hey  

Just on holiday until end of this week. Happy to give it to you next week if you still need?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (11/4/18)

Once it's been taken I'd really like to know what this mystery tank is!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

rabbitneko said:


> Hey
> 
> Just on holiday until end of this week. Happy to give it to you next week if you still need?


@RainstormZA has already sent a tank with some coil wire and cotton and juice for him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @RainstormZA has already sent a tank with some coil wire and cotton and juice for him.



Yup it's on its way from Durban already to CPT... I'm tracking it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mogamad (12/4/18)

rabbitneko said:


> Hey
> 
> Just on holiday until end of this week. Happy to give it to you next week if you still need?


Hey good mornings sorry for my late reply had to topup data unfortunately yes I'll be happy if can I'll really appreciate it coz currently I'm using my buddies rta untill he takes it back when his setup is fixed then I'll be sitting with out a RTA tia 

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogamad (12/4/18)

Mogamad said:


> Hey good mornings sorry for my late reply had to topup data unfortunately yes I'll be happy if can I'll really appreciate it coz currently I'm using my buddies rta untill he takes it back when his setup is fixed then I'll be sitting with out a RTA tia
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


Oops sorry truely I was now to quick to respond I've just read true the posts now of the one brother thanx a lot I really appreciate the help u guys is overing me if there is anyway how I can give back I'll do so with any means possible

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


----------

